# How to install latest version of samba with pkg_add?



## siegfried01 (Mar 8, 2011)

I did a google search for samba and FreeBSD and it looks like this is a pretty good description:

http://tutorialsto.com/index.php/os/freebsd/freebsd-install-samba.html

Do you have a different site you prefer for this information on installing samba on FreeBSD 8.2?

I want to install the latest version of the samba client/server for FreeBSD 8.2 (i386). How do I find the latest? 

I looked at http://www.samba.org/ and looks like the latest is 3.5.8. 

How do I find a list of packages (that includes samba) and the available versions in the pkg_add repository?

Thanks!
Siegfried


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 9, 2011)

The latest samba version is samba-3.5.6. You can check for the version in /usr/ports/net/samba35/Makefile. Use pkg_add() command to install binary packages.

In your case:
`# pkg_add -r samba35`


ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest, for the list of packages available for you to install.


----------

